# Fact Checking? Reporter Claims It Costs $27 To Use The Pirate Bay



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

The two big mistakes? First, claiming that The Pirate Bay sells $27 lifetime memberships, and second, that The Pirate Bay's founders are in jail. Neither is true.

"Judge Says Blogs Not Legitimate News Source; No Shield Protections

Thus, it should come as no surprise that the judge has now ruled that Hale is not protected by shield laws because she has "no connection to any legitimate news publication." This is troubling for a variety of reasons. First, it leaves open entirely to interpretation what exactly is a "legitimate news publication." The judge seems to think it only applies to old school media, saying: "Even though our courts have liberally construed the shield law, it clearly was not intended to apply to any person communicating to another person." Sure, but that doesn't mean that an individual who posts something in the pursuit of reporting isn't media as well. It looks like Hale will appeal this decision, and hopefully other courts will recognize that you don't have to work for a big media organization to be a reporter any more."
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20090704/1355045441.shtml


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

The reputed journo went to "piratebay" for membership and had to pay 27$ for it! Whereas"thepiratebay"site does not charge anything. This guy was caught out by Facebookers and Tweeters for claiming that the piratebay owners are behind bars. It came as a pleasant surprise to me even because i was led to believe that they were arrested by the lay press! I was a big fan of "thepiratebay.org" when i was in early teens (twelve to fifteen) as i downloaded so much music and later music videos at that time. Those songs still form the core of my listening even these days! 

What's the big deal if the owners are sent to prison? You will never realize that you are already prisoners in this wall-less prison called Earth, bound by thoughts that wear you down until the brain becomes so fatigued that it decides to give up and slips into Alzheimer's or some other DEMENTIA!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

RootbeaR said:


> "Judge Says Blogs Not Legitimate News Source; No Shield Protections
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Sure, but that doesn't mean that an individual who posts something in the pursuit of reporting isn't media as well. It looks like Hale will appeal this decision, and hopefully other courts will recognize that you don't have to work for a big media organization to be a reporter any more."


I agree with the judge on this. Posting on a blog doesn't make you a "journalist", nor does simply working for a large media corporation. Journalists can certainly use blogs to publish their writings but using a blog to publish writing doesn't make one a "journalist".

Peace...


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

tomdkat said:


> I agree with the judge on this. Posting on a blog doesn't make you a "journalist"


I agree with this as well...

If it is decided otherwise ...we would be providing sheild law protection to millions of people, just because they fancy themselves as reporters, posting to their blogs and personal websites

It would be a legal nightmare and just another unecessary strain on our already strained legal system.


----------

